# automatic water system (outdoor)



## purplephazes (Apr 3, 2009)

yes thats right i am cuurrently testing an outdoor auto water/nute system on some tomatoes  with very positive results to date ..unfortunatly i have a sty around the corner and dam nosey neighbours . (but i love them they are getting on a bit) so i have created my system to avoid regular visiting and to save $$ on rising fuel prices . requirments include (per unit) ..2x portable camp shower @ $7aus each 20ltr/4gal per unit...2-5metres of garden hose =$2-$5 .. 1x holman electronic 2 dial tap timer=$23aus... small hose clamps=2$ (10 pack) and tee section hose joiners may be added if growing 2-3 plants in each plot the idea is to bury the whole lot up a hill which is highly recommend due to fat...... my post continues in outdoor due it being a tech and outdoor thread ..thanks guys for reading it wise idea for those with nosey hoods..


----------

